# Attic closet grow box



## jtkgze (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,
Noob here. Need some thoughts on a grow box I'm thinking of putting together. I've got a walk-in cedar closet in my attic - about 8' x 10' with a window at one end. I'm thinking of building a grow box inside this closet: 2' x 4' x 6' high (8 sq. ft., 48 cu. ft.) out of 2x2 framing and 1/4" masonite painted white, hinged doors at either end.

The window in the closet has a dual intake/exhaust window fan with each side pushing/pulling about 300cfm. I'd like to duct the intake side of the fan with 8" ducting to the low side of the box and the exhaust from up high on the box sucking through a filter box filled with silica gel cat litter for odor control. Since it's starting to get chilly at night, I have a small space heater on a thermo outlet to kick in if it gets too cold.

Since I'm a noob, I'm going with a simple soil setup with prolly 8 plants (2x4) in 5 gal pots under a 400w HPS. The closet in the attic is 3 stories up so it should be pretty stealthy. Anything I've overlooked? Any insight greatly appreciated. Thanx!


----------

